# acekard 2i ak2 menu HELP



## jaspuce (Jul 21, 2010)

ok i had ak2 menu 1.21 with acekard 2i playing with no problem but the game toys story 3 dont work stars up loading after white screen after check on the net for a fix and found out this menu aio AKAIO 1.7.1 work for toys story only problem all the when a play my old game the saved game not there but still in game folders and if a put all back the old menu its there but cant not play toys story 3 cant someone would help me for my girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





thanks


----------



## RupeeClock (Jul 21, 2010)

If you open up the system options on the AKAIO menu, are the save files set to .sav, or .nds.sav?

That might help.


----------



## jaspuce (Jul 21, 2010)

its was .nds.sav but i change it for .sav and it work .just find out that .

thanks 

ok just looking in akemenu and it was .sav i change it to .nds.sav and it work was a lot easyer your way .

thanks again


----------



## RupeeClock (Jul 21, 2010)

By the way, you said you were going to give the acekard to your girls or something?
You might want to disable the start menu by enabling the child-safe lock, that way they won't accidentally delete roms or saves.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> If you have a child, you can lock the Start Menu which will stop them deleting games or changing the settings which are accessible through the Start Menu. To do this insert the MicroSD card into your PC and double click on the globalsettings.ini. This file is located in the __aio directory on your MicroSD card. Near the bottom of the file you should find the line:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=218103


----------



## jaspuce (Jul 21, 2010)

yeah good idea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thanks


----------

